# The Love Of A Rescue Dog



## az_melanie (Aug 5, 2012)

Great story! Glad the dog wasn't hurt trying to find his owner, though!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful heartwarming story. Both of my Goldies are Rescues, I know all too well how very special they are and their undying love and devotion.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Smooch and Tucker*

Both my Smooch and Tucker were rescues and I love them to pieces!!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Love my rescue dog! Charlie came into my life three years ago and we haven't looked back! It has been an amazing journey to love, trust, friendship and companionship, wouldn't trade him for anything!


----------

